# TLF app??



## derowe82 (May 7, 2020)

Hey guys, I was curious if there is a app for the lawn care forum. I use Tapatalk for a lot of my other forums and I searched for it on there but I did not see it and I also searched the Apple store for the app as well. Although it works, the website is an as user-friendly as an app with me so I was just curious there's something out there. Thanks in advance


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

derowe82 said:


> Hey guys, I was curious if there is a app for the lawn care forum. I use Tapatalk for a lot of my other forums and I searched for it on there but I did not see it and I also searched the Apple store for the app as well. Although it works, the website is an as user-friendly as an app with me so I was just curious there's something out there. Thanks in advance


Sorry, there is not an app, and there likely never will be. phpBB is fully responsive. Some bookmark the site to their home screen for quick access. There are some other reasons I have chosen not to integrate with Tapatalk.


----------



## derowe82 (May 7, 2020)

All good. The website works good on my phone, other than it doesn't "remember me" even though i check the box. Maybe its my phone??


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

derowe82 said:


> All good. The website works good on my phone, other than it doesn't "remember me" even though i check the box. Maybe its my phone??


I would start by checking your browser privacy settings.

A few folks have reported not being able to stay logged in with certain browsers, but it is not widespread or consistent (i.e. everyone using a certain browser). I am able to stay logged in for days at a time in Chrome, Safari and Brave on my iPhone.


----------



## derowe82 (May 7, 2020)

Thanks. I will look into it. I use Safari on my iPhone. I stay logged in on other sites through Safari, just not TLF. It will keep me logged in as long as I don't close the safari app, and just let it run in background. If I close it, the next time I open, I have to sign back in.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

derowe82 said:


> Thanks. I will look into it. I use Safari on my iPhone. I stay logged in on other sites through Safari, just not TLF. It will keep me logged in as long as I don't close the safari app, and just let it run in background. If I close it, the next time I open, I have to sign back in.


That's been my issue as well - TLF is the only forum or site I'm logged out of constantly whilst on Safari. I'm still searching for a fix but for now, using iOS Chrome is the only thing that's solved it.


----------



## derowe82 (May 7, 2020)

dfw_pilot said:


> derowe82 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. I will look into it. I use Safari on my iPhone. I stay logged in on other sites through Safari, just not TLF. It will keep me logged in as long as I don't close the safari app, and just let it run in background. If I close it, the next time I open, I have to sign back in.
> ...


I don't mind using chrome, so I'll take a look and download it and see if that helps me.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@dfw_pilot The link you use in safari, is it https:// or http:// ?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Secure


----------



## derowe82 (May 7, 2020)

g-man said:


> @dfw_pilot The link you use in safari, is it https:// or http:// ?


It is https:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Not it then. :-(


----------



## derowe82 (May 7, 2020)

I switched to Firefox and all good. I'm good with that.


----------

